# So I bought some Woodriver Chisels...



## adpostel (Nov 30, 2017)

On Christmas Day, the Woodriver 6 pc. boxed set went on sale for $59.99, so I couldn't pass them up at that price, and I'm really glad I bought them. They are a very nice set for a middle of the road set of bench chisels. I also bought the Woodriver sharpening/honing jig. I figure if it was good enough for Lie Neilsen, it would be good enough for me. I paid to have them sharpened, so we will see how that went once I get them on the stones. Overall, I was very impressed.... Packaging was great, chisels were great, no ugly machine marks on them, handles were nice Bubinga wood, and fit and finish was pretty good right out the box. At least you get a feeling of a quality tool in your hand when you hold them. Here are a few pics of them. Just thought I'd share them with ya'll since I asked so many questions about them. Thanks for all the advice! P.S. I bought a hand plane, too, but I'll share my experience with that on a separate thread.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Those look really nice. I only have 4 or 5 chisels, a couple of which are my Dad's old chisels. Probably should get more one day...

David


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

I’d say those look pretty awesome especially for $60. The handles look great. I bought a set of Narex for just a little more when I added the 3/8 and am very happy with those also. The 3/8 is a must


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've had a set of Wood River chisels for... 7 years? 8 years? I dunno, something like that. I'm pretty happy with them. They're holding up well.


----------

